# Jeff Healey blind guitarist will blow your mind.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

May I introduce Jeff Healey a blind guitarist sadly passed away a while know.

Never heard of him, shame on you again!, best listened through a good set of headphones if you can, his style of playing is unique as he plays the guitar like a piano on the top of the fret board with the guitar on his knee.

A couple of tasters for your perusal


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Think this is in the wrong section.

He is an amazing guitarist. I first heard of him when he was in RoadHouse. My favorite track is While My Guitar gently weeps. I think this is better than George Harrisons version which is a rare thing.

Karl


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Went to see him at Rock City in Nottingham a good few years ago. Awesome.

JohnW


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gromett said:


> I first heard of him when he was in RoadHouse. My favorite track is While My Guitar gently weeps. I think this is better than George Harrisons version which is a rare thing.


Same here, Karl. Sadly missed.

Gerald


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

His rendition of When my Guitar Gently Weeps is sensational and George Harrison's version comes nowhere near it. I didn't realise he was dead.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Guitaris*

Can only get 2 bars at a time for buffering!!! The fan is going full pelt. That is modern broadband for you, and the distance I am from the BT Box + Virgin net. :twisted: :x :x


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Its worth trying the second link as this is the While My Guitar Gently Weeps rendition.

He plays the guitar on his lap as though he's playing the piano and its amazing to see and hear.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Completely agree with everything that's been said above, the man was a legend, the world of music is a poorer place without him.
Especially if you add into the mix Stevie Ray Vaughan and Jeff Healey - Look at Little Sister. Another god of Rock/Blues IMHO.

SRV & Jeff

John


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Love Jeff Healey and SRV,both great guitarists that played with feel,

I have all of these favourited on youtube

Have a listen our local guitar god Alvin Lee

Freddie King is also one of my favourite blues players

Another excellent solo by Prince While my guitar gently weeps listen for his brilliant playing right at the end.

All superb players that make the hairs on the back of the neck stand up-if you like that sort of thing


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

One of my favourite guitar players/singers of the blues.
Sadly missed.
He was also into traditional jazz and had his own band.
Lots of his music on spotify.

Clive


----------

